# BB King blues lick lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

BB King licks are cool. Here is a lesson I just made up.

There are PDF and GP5 files available on my website as well. Pretty basic lick, but it's handy to know some these types of licks.

The video is also available in HD on youtube - just double-click the youtube player on my website.



[*]BB King lick

Cheers!
Robert


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Robert, great video. Thanks. I'm getting started to learn some blues licks after years of playing other stuff. I'm either getting older or wiser, but I can't decide.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

You're welcome. By the way, the chord progression is:

A7 / / / D7 / / / A7 / / / A7 / / /


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

dolphinstreet said:


> You're welcome. By the way, the chord progression is:
> 
> A7 / / / D7 / / / A7 / / / A7 / / /


Cheers! Keep em' comin'. :bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, I am well on my way to mangling it in my own style! :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am still on the first lesson!!... I love the Tele sound you have.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I am still on the first lesson!!... I love the Tele sound you have.


Thanks, it is just a dirt cheap Squier with upgraded pickups.  But I like it.


----------



## fingerfeller (Mar 29, 2009)

that's a beauty of a lick, thanks!
also i usually find tele's too thin for bb-style leads but you pull it off nicely


----------

